# Splash of Color sale



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Did anybody watch the splash of color sale yesterday? I was wondering how the prices were and there was a buck I really liked and wanted to know what he went for


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I watched it yesterday! The lot prices are on FB, and I can try to find them for you.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

CountyLineAcres said:


> I watched it yesterday! The lot prices are on FB, and I can try to find them for you.


That would be great! I tried to look around on FB but didn't see a list. The buck I'm looking for was lot 31. I asked the breeder but they are on their way back so I haven't heard from them yet


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Perfect then since the only lots I could find went from #1-36! He sold for $2,200.  I loved that buck too! He is an absolute stunner. I wonder what his sister (#41) sold for. I saw a picture of her after the sale but no price.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you so much! I'm glad he went for more than I can afford otherwise I'd be pretty mad at myself. 
I would say that Lot 41 went for quite a bit since she was their high selling doe but then again I didn't see what the others went for.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Exactly what I am thinking haha  ...Then I am definitely guessing $5,000+


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Somebody posted the full results. Looks like you were pretty close with your guess, she sold for $4,100


----------

